# 870 tactical shotgun question!



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm about to purchase an 870 tactical shotgun for home defense.
But, my father in law wants me to buy a shotgun so I can go skeet shooting with him. The tactical variant I want comes with a breacher choke.
Here's the question, can I modify the tactical 870 to occasionally shoot skeet?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe you can purchase and swap out the barrel on the 870 tactical for a longer one, on some tactical shot guns you can't. Shooting skeet w/a 18 inch tactical barrel would not be optimun.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

There is a fella at my trap club that uses one with 2 bbls 18.5 for home and 28 for clays but they kick like a ticked off mule, they make an aftermarket recoil reducing buttstock......youre gonna want one ....soon:mrgreen:


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd forget the breacher choke barrel thing, and go with a 24" barrel that accepts screw-in RemChokes. That way, you split the difference on barrel length, and with screw-in chokes, you can either open or tighten the pattern with 1 minute of effort. 28" is ideal for the shooting sports, and short is ideal for home defense. You can split the difference and save a lot of money in the long run.


----------

